# GreenValueHost



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Ahhh a Colocrossing offer...

So Colocrossing owns the server and sells that to Hudson Valley Host who then sells that to GreenValueHost?

Can we get the head of Hudson Valley Host over here too?   Been mumblings about CC ghost operating them for a while. 

--- for the sake of transparency and so this host doesn't get hosed in the process.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Ahhh a Colocrossing offer...
> 
> So Colocrossing owns the server and sells that to Hudson Valley Host who then sells that to GreenValueHost?
> 
> ...


Yes, our entire network is based out of ColoCrossing's facility in Buffalo New York. I understand there's a lot of controversy about them but we've decided that we'd stay with ColoCrossing considering that their network has been working wonders for us 

We lease all of our dedicated servers from Hudson Valley Host who provides us with bulk pricing. ColoCrossing has no participation in the management of Hudson Valley Host. Ernie, their owner, just happens to have a lot of cabinets in their facility.

And also I would like to add that no, ColoCrossing does not own the server. Hudson Valley Host owns them and colocates.


----------



## Kris (May 16, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> And also I would like to add that no, ColoCrossing does not own the server. Hudson Valley Host owns them and colocates.


Rent To Own 24 Months =/= Owns and Colocates.

They are leased from ColoCrossing. Until Ernie pays the entire time off, they are owned by ColoCrossing.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

Kris said:


> Rent To Own 24 Months =/= Owns and Colocates.
> 
> They are leased from ColoCrossing. Until Ernie pays the entire time off, they are owned by ColoCrossing.


And how would you have knowledge on whether or not the servers that I've been given are leased or owned?


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

Personally I think HVH/GVH are dishonest. But that's just my impression and I could be wrong, as I've never been a customer.


----------



## trewq (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Personally I think HVH/GVH are dishonest. But that's just my impression and I could be wrong, as I've never been a customer.


You are aware in the comment you just made you are accusing someone of being dishonest then saying you have no proof and you have no experience with them?

Wouldn't it have been better to not have said anything rather than trying to tarnish someones reputation?


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Personally I think HVH/GVH are dishonest. But that's just my impression and I could be wrong, as I've never been a customer.


Please provide me with one statement that you believe we're being dishonest about and I'll be glad to clarify anything you need.

Honestly if you're still worked up about that conversation we had about you being jealous, put that behind and move forward like a real businessman.


----------



## Kris (May 16, 2013)

*@GVH-Jon*



> And how would you have knowledge on whether or not the servers that I've been given are leased or owned?



I ran the place essentially for Ernie for months. Did their SEO. Watched him make a dumb decision to flee to ColoCrossing after Hurricane Irene.

Was 3rd Level Support, some days more than 3rd level. Ernie has never been to the data center.

Judging as I had to fight with ColoCrossing staff to fix "dust in the switch" causing 20KB/s on two servers, or begging to have RAM checks done after hours, I think I know a shit ton more than you about HVH or ColoCrossing.

I've just been nice not being very vocal about things once I left. Any more questions?


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

Kris said:


> *@GVH-Jon*
> 
> I ran the place essentially for Ernie for months. Did their SEO. Watched him make a dumb decision to flee to ColoCrossing after Hurricane Irene.
> 
> ...


Step back and move forward, please.


----------



## Kris (May 16, 2013)

*@GVH-Jon*

Talked to Ernie


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

Jon is clearly too immature to run a business. Do I have a problem with hosting company owners being "underage" as I was so myself not too recently? Certainly not. However, sometimes it's obvious when you're not fit to run a company.

Would I have said the same thing about myself two months ago? Definitely. But people change, and it's obvious you haven't, Jon.


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for splitting the thread @Nick.  Good moderation approach.

So HVH does NOT own servers in Buffalo.  Is that correct @Kris?  

Is GreenValue renting or doing a RTO from HVH?  Suspecting renting since I saw HVH ads in a nasty flurry all of a sudden on LET.  "Ernie" quickly posted some fluff pieces and was straight to posting offers.  Really obvious what was going on there.

I think GreenValue is a real company and honest.  But they are going to catch bed bugs from who they are dealing with - potentially.  Hate seeing small companies put in situations like this.  But I suspect HVH was selected mainly on cost per month.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Jon is clearly too immature to run a business. Do I have a problem with hosting company owners being "underage" as I was so myself not too recently? Certainly not. However, sometimes it's obvious when you're not fit to run a company.
> 
> Would I have said the same thing about myself two months ago? Definitely. But people change, and it's obvious you haven't, Jon.


You're the one who's trying to start a fight on these forums and make it into another LET. I'm asking you politely to step back and move on. It's not that hard to tell who's the one acting like an adult and who's the one acting like a child.

We're a real business, hence why our thread was approved and why it's still there. The hosting industry isn't a game, it's real life. For many people it's how they put food on the table and how they manage to provide for their family. People need to open their eyes and see this.

The hacking needs to stop. The DDoSing needs to stop. The childish games need to stop. Everyone needs to wake up, face reality, and move on to a better path to a better future.

Sure, we all make mistakes. That's human nature. I'm sure you've all already heard this speech, but I'm repeating it again because it's true. What matters is learning from your mistakes, improving, and moving on. Those who do not are stuck in the past.

Kris, I don't have anything against you. I truly, truly do not. I think you're an okay guy, and I have absolutely no reason to start any fights with you, nor do I have any reason to start any fights with anyone for that matter.

It's been requested that I refrain from posting any longer, but I'd just like to make my statements and thoughts clear. Ernie is a nice guy, and truly a great friend. I like the way that things are now, and I'd just give anything for everyone just to get along and move on to a better future. So how about it?


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Jon is clearly too immature to run a business. Do I have a problem with hosting company owners being "underage" as I was so myself not too recently? Certainly not. However, sometimes it's obvious when you're not fit to run a company.


John should be around 23-25 roughly at this point.  One account of Velocity pegs Jon as being a 10 year old that started the company.  Just saying...


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> John should be around 23-25 roughly at this point.  One account of Velocity pegs Jon as being a 10 year old that started the company.  Just saying...


I'm not talking about Jon Biloh from ColoCrossing. I have no issues with him. I'm talking Jon of GreenValueHost, that is who I dislike.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm not talking about Jon Biloh from ColoCrossing. I have no issues with him. I'm talking Jon of GreenValueHost, that is who I dislike.


My feelings towards you is in a clean slate. Like I've said in my previous post I'd honestly like for everyone to move on and stop worrying about the past. You and I both know that we could attempt to bash each other on this thread for hours upon hours but that would not only be useless but it would't serve a positive purpose for any of us here.

If you still have anything against me personally, I sincerely apologize. I'd like for us to leave past things behind and move on as friends.


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

Alright, let's do it. /threadclose?


----------



## SeriesN (May 16, 2013)

Drama. Drama and Moar drama. Keep it coming lads. At least continue till LET gets back, then we can move all these to let and keep this place Crap free.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm not talking about Jon Biloh from ColoCrossing. I have no issues with him. I'm talking Jon of GreenValueHost, that is who I dislike.


You're not making a very good impression of your own company by trying to drag personal grievances into a public forum, rather than just settling things with him privately.

Just a small bit of advice from someone who has witnessed the consequences of the path you're taking.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Alright, let's do it. /threadclose?


I'd like nothing more than for this thread to be closed.

If you'd like we can have a conversation over the phone tomorrow to get everything settled since it's almost midnight here in the east coast.


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'd like nothing more than for this thread to be closed.
> 
> If you'd like we can have a conversation over the phone tomorrow to get everything settled since it's almost midnight here in the east coast.


If you want to, you know my number  But I think we're cool.


----------



## Rallias (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm not talking about Jon Biloh from ColoCrossing. I have no issues with him. I'm talking Jon of GreenValueHost, that is who I dislike.


I hereby declare you to be a hypocrite.


----------

